# Clybel



## panfish (Nov 30, 2017)

Anyone see any pig in there? I know there used to be a wile back..


----------



## Full Draw McGraw (Dec 3, 2017)

I've heard for years that they're in there, this year i finally started seeing sign of em. No pigs seen though.


----------



## panfish (Dec 4, 2017)

Going out there this weekend. I'll look for some..


----------



## bowbuck (Dec 5, 2017)

On the first of Nov. quota hunt there was lots of hogs near Fox Lake and west of there.  Good luck kill em all.


----------



## oldfatbubba (Dec 8, 2017)

bowbuck said:


> On the first of Nov. quota hunt there was lots of hogs near Fox Lake and west of there.  Good luck kill em all.



You are likely to find find fresh sign on the west side of Boyle Lake # 5, but I've never seen a live hog on Clybel in 7 years of small game hunting.


----------



## bowbuck (Dec 8, 2017)

oldfatbubba said:


> You are likely to find find fresh sign on the west side of Boyle Lake # 5, but I've never seen a live hog on Clybel in 7 years of small game hunting.



My hunting partner passed up about 15 in that area one evening.  The next morning I walked up on them a short distance from the parking area.  Probably the same bunch.  They just stood there before leaving slowly.  YMMV.


----------



## panfish (Dec 9, 2017)

Iv never herd of that lake?


----------



## BBond (Dec 11, 2017)

That's a name on Google Earth that is wrong.  google Earth has some weird names for those lakes.

Looking at Google Earth it appears that what they call Boyd's Lake number five is in reality "Fox Lake"


----------



## panfish (Dec 11, 2017)

Never made it out there.  But I'm taking Friday off so I'm going then..  Hopefully I'll see some.


----------



## panfish (Dec 23, 2017)

I finally got out there..  I seen a lot of sign out there.. but could not find any.


----------



## oldfatbubba (Dec 23, 2017)

I was at Clybel late Sat morning and found plenty of fresh sign at the north end of the property near the creek, but no hogs.  The key is to start  early.


----------



## panfish (Dec 23, 2017)

Yea my boy and I. Was there before day light.. We walked till about 11


----------



## DantheHuntingMan (Jan 11, 2018)

*Got one on 12/23*

I walked up on 4 piglets about 60 lbs each, got one on 12/23/17, perfect timing as I smoked it for Christmas dinner. They were north of Fox lake eating on edge of the green field about 9:00 AM.  It was an easy couldn't miss 10 yard shot


----------



## oldfatbubba (Jan 11, 2018)

BBond said:


> Looking at Google Earth it appears that what they call Boyd's Lake number five is in reality "Fox Lake"



Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## oldfatbubba (Jan 11, 2018)

DantheHuntingMan said:


> I walked up on 4 piglets about 60 lbs each, got one on 12/23/17, perfect timing as I smoked it for Christmas dinner. They were north of Fox lake eating on edge of the green field about 9:00 AM.  It was an easy couldn't miss 10 yard shot



What caliber / cartridge did you use?


----------

